# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Results of 10/08/08 quiz

## TRUCKER

In joint third place  canuck and the second coming 12 points
in joint second place  lizz and wifie  22 points
and the winner joxville  44points

many thanks to all that appeared for the quiz

----------


## wifie

Was a great quiz Trucker - something for everyone!  (Even Canuck! LOL!)

----------


## dessie

TRUCKER... it was a good quiz,,,well done.....u must have had help from the wife  lol... ::

----------

